# New Tank and Plants



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi guys, I currently own two tanks housing separate Pygocentrus Nattereri/Piraya and as you can see I have recently purchased a small 9 litre (5 UK gallons) tank which I have set up with the following;

-Fluval 1 Plus Underwater Filter (small, silent ad efficient as I don't need anything bigger).
-Water (fully de-chlorinated with added appropriate levels of filter aid and plant growth boost).
-Bio-substrate (carefully cleaned as to not loose minerals etc).
-Bog Wood (which I had previously boiled and presently had no sinking problems).
-Live Plants (left to right: unknown, unknown and a Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis).
-Light (15" 14 watt).



My question is, could someone please ID the two plants on the left and middle? and is my set-up OK for plant growth?

Many thanks

Linford


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I'd say your lighting is adequate for your tank. You really should consider some sort of fertilization dosing regimine. With a tank that size I doubt you'd ever have to run CO2, you would be fine with just adding some Flourish Excell. Sorry, I don't know the names of those plants.... I am not good at ID'ing.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

When I set-up my tank and for every week here after I am dosing the water with 2ml (as the tank is only 9 litres) 'Aquarium Treatment- Flora Boost' as it provides the plants with micro nutrients without stimulating algal growth. Is this the same as your mentioned "Flourish Excell"?

Linford


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Linford said:


> My question is, could someone please ID the two plants on the left and middle? and is my set-up OK for plant growth?


Left plant looks like Anubias Barteri, middle plants look like some sort of Valisneria sp.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

A Valisneria sp, sorry but is the 'sp' short for something or is that's its name? Also as I know for definite that the plant on the right is a Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis, what is the growing temperament for this species?

Many Thanks









Linford


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Linford,
I know that excell has algae-ridding qualities to, but it is used as a liquid source of CO2. That is its main purpose. Not so much as a fertilizer.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you for your reply's Genin and louisvillain2.0, i have recently added a 1 and a half inch Caridina Japonica freshwater shrimp to the tank to clean up future left over food and also to eat algae (as a preventive measure). My question is, will this little guy decide to eat my new plants if he gets bored or extra hungry? as I would prefer my efforts not to be destroyed if possible.

Linford


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Sad news today, I did originally buy one Caridina Japonica shrimp for algae 'disposal' but liked the species so much I bought another one for company. Anyway, as my tank is cycling for my friend's elong (which I am looking after for a few weeks) I have placed the family's resident goldfish in there. Woke up this morning and found a half eaten shrimp getting attacked by the fish. I couldn't do anything for him (as he was already dead) so the goldfish finished him off. Disappointed as I liked this guy and he only lasted 9 hours/acted as a £2.00 breakfast meal. I will buy some more soon (thinking 4 more to make numbers 5).










Linford


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Linford
I would like to tell you that Val spiecies don't do well with the addition of excell to the water for some reason.
Also, your Lilaeopsis (micro sword) will do much better if you gently uproot it, and replant it in 3-5 leaf plantlets. It will stimulate growth, give the plant more light, and cover much more ground.
Also, those plants do well when planted about an inch into the substrate.
They grow very slowly, especially at first, then they are moderate growers if all is to their liking.
You might have a hard time killing that Anubias lol


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you DiPpY eGgS for your reply. Is the Flora Boost I'm using the same as your mentioned "Flourish Excell"? I have noticed that the Valisneria sp's leaves are looking a bit 'opaque' and unhealthy; excell is properly the reason then. Are there any other species of aquatic plant I can use that resemble its leaf shape and colour for replacement? (As I would like to continue my Flora Boost dosage due to the other plants).

I have also kept the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis bunched on purpose for the while as I am slowly battling/treating an algae infestation taking-over its leaves due to the shop bought at (so the plant is constantly being taken out and placed back in). Another question DiPpY eGgS, would you recommend an air (bubble) pump for this tank as I will not be using CO2 and only do a 30-40% water change weekly?

Many thanks










Linford


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Linford said:


> Thank you DiPpY eGgS for your reply. Is the Flora Boost I'm using the same as your mentioned "Flourish Excell"? I have noticed that the Valisneria sp's leaves are looking a bit 'opaque' and unhealthy; excell is properly the reason then. Are there any other species of aquatic plant I can use that resemble its leaf shape and colour for replacement? (As I would like to continue my Flora Boost dosage due to the other plants).
> 
> I have also kept the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis bunched on purpose for the while as I am slowly battling/treating an algae infestation taking-over its leaves due to the shop bought at (so the plant is constantly being taken out and placed back in). Another question DiPpY eGgS, would you recommend an air (bubble) pump for this tank as I will not be using CO2 and only do a 30-40% water change weekly?


Sorry, I don't know what is in Flora Boost. What does it say on the label?
You might not have to change it. What are your water params?
A good replacement for vals--Sagitaria subulata, or better yet -Blyxa aubertii
What is the algea like on the micro swords? 
I don't think an air pump is necissary. In fact, what little CO2 you would have in the water could escape in the surface agitation created.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

It doesn't state the chemicals specifically, only that its a liquid plant food that contains essential trace elements including iron, is nitrate and phosphate free and does not encourage unwanted algae. Unfortunately, my sister has taken my kit and placed it somewhere I can't find so I will post water params when she arrives back from college.

So Sagitaria subulata or Blyxa aubertii are good replacements? What are the growing conditions of these species and will they look good in my tank? The algae appear to be thin but lightly brown coloured growing in the middle of leaves affected.

Many thanks again DiPpY eGgS

Linford


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ok, so you are only dosing micro nutrients. Nitrate and phosphate are macro nutrients. If your planted tank has 0 phosphates, growth will slow and eventually stunt, which makes the plants vounerable to algea infestation.
If your planted tank has 0 nitrates, your plants will come to a complete halt in growth, and eventually death will result.
The subulata might be the best bet, because the B aubertii might need a bit nore light.. But then again, I have some B japonica growing very nice in a low light tank.
If you can take a pic of the algea, that would help. I really can't imagine what it might be besides diatoms.. or just dying leaves


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

So doesn't the Valisneria sp like added nitrate and phosphate macro nutrients then? I will not be able to take a clear photograph of what I believe is some form of algae but if you say it sounds like diatoms or dying leaves then it must be that... Are diatoms bad for a tank then, if so how can it be affectively treated?










Linford


----------

